# Artistic Pigeon Nest :)



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Stuart's molting and nesting at the same time-- she's been putting her dropped feathers to good use!
Walked by and saw her nest like this- had to snap a pic, and of course, she had to get her face in there.
But I think it's quite pretty


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

An interior designer pigeon. Facinating.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She had to stick her face in there to prevent you from taking all the credit!  Neat-o nest


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

She has a good taste in decorations.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering what you used for your pigeons nesting material? Is that hay for rabbits??


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

I really ought to call her Martha Stewart, since she IS a lady, and is so great with the interior dec! 

Yep- It's timothy hay. She's not too crazy about it though, or at the very least, she's VERY picky. She'll only pick out the very long, sturdy pieces, and won't have anything to do with the rest. She loves it when I hand her pieces to take back to her nest, but first she'll shake it really good to see if it's good enough. If it passes the test, she'll take it back and rearrange, if it's not, she'll toss it aside and give me quite a look.
I only wish I knew someone who had a rabbit to take all of this extra, ha!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She takes pride in her work 

Maybe you could get some tobacco stems for nesting? We use those in preference to anything else, and they are supposed to repel nasty little bugs that can get in nests too.

John


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Jivu said:


> I really ought to call her Martha Stewart, since she IS a lady, and is so great with the interior dec!
> 
> Yep- It's timothy hay. She's not too crazy about it though, or at the very least, she's VERY picky. She'll only pick out the very long, sturdy pieces, and won't have anything to do with the rest. She loves it when I hand her pieces to take back to her nest, but first she'll shake it really good to see if it's good enough. If it passes the test, she'll take it back and rearrange, if it's not, she'll toss it aside and give me quite a look.
> I only wish I knew someone who had a rabbit to take all of this extra, ha!


Aha ok I thought it was timothy hay Because that's what I feed my rabbits! Well you have a very nice artistic pigeon


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd love to get her something nice to nest with-- since she loooves it so much 

Where would I be able to get tobacco stems? It's been a trick to find good pigeon things where I'm at-- just recently discovered a nice feed and grain store a few cities away, and now she's on a much better diet  I should see if they have anything good for nesting and such.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I get stems from my nearest pigeon supply store in the nesting season, otherwise from an online store in UK.

In the USA Foy's have them if your feed store doesn't

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/746.html

I think some people use pine needles?

John


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice nest!!! I like it too.........*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jivu said:


> ...she's VERY picky. She'll only pick out the very long, sturdy pieces, and won't have anything to do with the rest. She loves it when I hand her pieces to take back to her nest, but first she'll shake it really good to see if it's good enough....


After some careful study of which twigs Walter accepted or rejected, I think the key attributes are length and proper springiness. If overly dry or brittle, they won't mould as nice a nest. Pigeons are generally all about functionality.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL.....she's very artistic!


----------

